# Gloria Naugle



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 5, 2022)

Paphiopedilum Gloria Naugle (micranthum x rothschildianum) is starting to open up and I’m super excited! 
It was a little seedling a few years ago (from a compot purchased from Mike who purchased the flask from Orchid Inn) now it is the largest plant of Gloria Naugle I have. And it blooms!!
So far so good other than a slight dimple on the pouch that is lighter than I want. Will see how it looks once fully open.


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 5, 2022)

Looks good so far


----------



## Duck Slipper (Feb 6, 2022)

Looks great!
More pics when it opens.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 7, 2022)

Of course! 
As expected by the light patch of the petals on their back side, the petals are mostly yellow with dark lines.
I was wondering what the dorsal would look like. The dorsal is also yellow with lines. Kinda pretty and different, although I was dreaming of mostly red Gloria Naugle. 
Once fully open, I will post on the Paphiopedilum photo section.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2022)

Good luck. Not an easy Paph to flower.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 7, 2022)

I have gone through quite a few Gloria Naugle over the years. I have only kept two that grew at least one leaf a year! lol
For me, this cross has been the absolute worst among parvi/brachy x multi hybrids.
Other plants have at least grown well or produce empty sheaths. 
So, the fact that this one plant is blooming is quite rewarding to me. and while the flower is not exactly what I had hoped for, the shape, size and colors are fairly good. Stay tuned!


----------

